# QLD:Harpeng Road Wivenhoe Pocket-Brisbane River



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Launched from Harpeng road this afternoon at Wivenhoe Pocket. A special occasion as this access point to the river has an application for a Temporary Road closure pending on it , but in the meantime council has instructed the offending landholder to install a gate on his illegal fence which spans the road above the river. This location has gained some notoriety on other forums as it is an easier launch option than the Shines Road ( Heart Attack Hill) goat track . Both of these launching areas put you into the best fishing reach of the Brisbane River IMO. Anyhoo, back to the fishing.

The water releases from Wivenhoe ceased sometime during Wednesday night, now the river is back to normal levels. Only had an hour or so to flick a few lures, caught 2 bass , a forky and some unstoppable that stole my spinnerbait. This latest release has loaded the river up with baitfish, the bonys were almost jumping into the yak. A few pics from this arvo.

The launching area into shallow water.













































Cheers, 
Dave.

ps. If using this area, leave the gate shut behind you and leave no rubbish .


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

dave, you are going to have to change your name from novice to veteran very shortly.

great looking fish and great report.

i forgot to post and thank you for your wyralong dam report (i think that was you  ) correct me if i'm wrong.

i have never fished either of those spots but was very interested in wyralong andthink you have posted the first report on akff about the place. could we interest you in taking some bass up there.

a local farmer showed ma some pics of some monster carp in wyralong. i have no idea how to catch those but mite head up there with my young fellow over the holidays and give it a crack.

keep up the good work


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Good story and photos Dave.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice!  I'm heading there on Monday for a fish. muhaha...


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

StevenM said:


> Comon Dave
> 
> get the pic up of this arvos effort.


My wife's best fish for the arvo , 57cm









My best fish for the arvo, 58cm








Sorry StevenM , but I only have a crinkle cut measuring device 


















Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave your wife certainly keeps throwing her weight around when out on the water, some nice captures.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

NICCCCCCE Dave!


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome fish there Dave and Alison, you guys have definitely got that place worked out. Nice to see there is some big bass still available in there as well.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dave, Brad and I went for a fish down to Harpeng Rd yesterday arvo. A few nice fish caught. Biggest was a 55cm yella and I got a 53cm bass. A few other smaller bass caught as well. All in all a great arvo to spend on the water with some mates. I have a few pics, Brad has the pics of the big ones.


























Special thanks to StevenM's company owned Captiva for making a cleared parking spot that even my lowered Mazda can safely drive down to the gate for launching


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Dave your wife certainly keeps throwing her weight around when out on the water, some nice captures.


Richo,

I left her at home yesterday and took WayneD and Fishbrain instead. Was a bit quiet but a few good fish were caught.

WayneD with a nice Bass








I found a yella









I should have taken a few picks of Fishbrain using his standup paddle board, it was a bit different.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice mate


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations to the happy anglers. Wonderful to see it is still possible to catch bass and yellowbelly. What fantastic specimens.
As Harpeng Rd heads towards the river, regardless of whether you head East OR West, can you please tell me which direction to take ... east or west?
Thanks in advance.
It would make such a great change to find a place that wasn't catfish only.
Cheers


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic specimens!!
Those giant fish look in just first class condition - 
Well done indeed!!


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Great fish bud, well done. BTW thanks for the info - I have never been there but will make the effort for a trip.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

WEST[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up Steven. I'll have to check it out on a thursday or friday some time soon.


----------

